# Audio Legion; Who We Are - What We Do



## Audio Legion Team

We're stoked to finally be a part of the diymobileaudio community!

Audio Legion is based in Tampa, FL and has been around for about 5 years (if you remember the old FSD Audio amps, that was us).
We have a small team here that is dedicated to offering a wide product lineup where quality is the ultimate goal.

Over the coming months we'll be revamping some of our products to better fit our customers wants and needs. Keep an eye out, we'll be posting often asking for your opinion on new designs. We threw in a couple pictures of our customer's builds to show you guys what we can do. Give us your honest opinion, good or bad, and we'll strive to deliver the best speaker, subwoofer, amplifier, etc. at the best price.

- Matt


----------



## Theslaking

A subwoofer that has...

Low mounting depth, high x-mech, handles 700w, workss well IB, weather resistant, push terminals, plays cleanly to 300hz, under $200.

An 8ch amp with full wireless capability, built in DSP, digital input, 75x4 and 300x4 bridgeable

To much to ask?


----------



## Ge0

Piezo super tweeters.

Ge0


----------



## Audio Legion Team

Theslaking said:


> A subwoofer that has...
> 
> Low mounting depth, high x-mech, handles 700w, workss well IB, weather resistant, push terminals, plays cleanly to 300hz, under $200.
> 
> An 8ch amp with full wireless capability, built in DSP, digital input, 75x4 and 300x4 bridgeable
> 
> To much to ask?


Not when its Theslaking asking... we are working on it just for you 😉


----------



## DoubleCrown

Ge0 said:


> Piezo super tweeters.
> 
> Ge0


Lol


----------



## Sam Spade

@Fish Chris 2 

Right up your alley Chris


----------



## Fish Chris 2

Looks like fun stuff


----------

